# It is cold here...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a few babies now. Two RIR and 4 Colombian rocks. We want to add barred rocks and gold or blue laced wyandottes and maybe a brahma or two. I have found a feed store that will have GLW on the 17th. But it is an hour and a half away. Will the babies be ok with the car ride in just the little box? Is there something I can do to make the ride easier for them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have a heater in your car they will be fine, its not like you'll be walking outside with them. If your really worried you could put a hand warmer in the boc with them.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! I looked up the warmers. We have a local tractor/feed store here in our town. Kind of like TSC but they also cater to domestic pets and crafts and outdoorsman stuff. They should have the hand warmers I'm looking for. There is always hope that they will carry GLW when they finally get their babies in. Not for another 2-3 weeks though. Late this year, I think because of our never ending winter!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gen, Costco and BJs often carry those hand warmers too. You'd have to get a whole box, but they're useful to have around. 

I think GLW are a good choice. Chicks should be adorable. It's worth the drive. Get your feeder and waterer and food while you're there and a spare bulb, too. 

. Chicks!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have two browsers set up right now but only 6 chicks in one. I'm actually a bit nervous now. One of the chicks seems to have diarrhea. Waiting for my husband to get up so we can try to figure out which one it is.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Brooders not browsers!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My Silkie, Millie, just went broody yesterday.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you have eggs for her to sit on?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

As it turns out, the Roo was just bring a bully and so she was staying inside to avoid being harassed. I took him somewhere for a time out.


----------

